# OOMPA LOOMPA!



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, so you want pok?balls? Tell me just how much you want them. Oompa loompa doompadee da, if you are not greedy you will go far!

Present yourself at the shop gates at half past 3 o'clock in the morning of the sixteenth day of November, and do not be late. You may bring with you one hundred bells of your own fortune but nothing else. In your wildest dreams you could not imagine the marvelous surprises that await you!

*OOMPA LOOMPA!*





​


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 16, 2014)

Your avatar is creeping the hell outta me.

Ohmygosh, you even put the song in the shop. The autoplay.  Oh and thanks, this looks fun.


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol this is interesting. Doesn't say a time zone though ):


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahh the golden ticket is so cool, thank you Justin, and good luck to alll!! #sings The Golden Ticket song for everyone to enjoy# "I've got a golden ticket, I've got a golden twinkle in my eye!!"


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Lol this is interesting. Doesn't say a time zone though ):


How do you have two?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if you discard one, can you buy more?


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 16, 2014)

Wait wut it says I bought two tickets when I clearly didn't /:


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 16, 2014)

interesting, now we have to wait and see what happens next!


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a waste of 100 bells ):


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> That's a waste of 100 bells ):



Taken care of.


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for giving the bells back. I think it was just a glitch


----------



## Kiikay (Nov 16, 2014)

Uwah, I'm excitedededededed. The Golden ticket so pretty <3


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG just noticed he even changed his avatar to an Oompa Loompa! lmao irl


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you have two?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also if you discard one, can you buy more?



You can but you're still only going to have one entry!


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Oooo! I can't wait!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2014)

We may or may not have planned this event within the space of 2 hours on a whim. I'm going to bed.

Oompa Loompa.


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> We may or may not have planned this event within the space of 2 hours on a whim. I'm going to bed.
> 
> Oompa Loompa.



Same.

OOMPA LOOMPA


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

I've always thought that Oompah loompa's should have their own fanbase. They are the exact same thing as minions from despicable me. <.<


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Will the tickets disappear after the event?


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Oompa Loompa!  Both excited and scared of what's to happen.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Arghh, I don't have enough TBT


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 16, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Thanks for giving the bells back. I think it was just a glitch



When I bought mine, after putting the first into my cart, the option was still there to click for a second one, but I didn't use it, perhaps an early bird glitch!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2014)

yell at me like this when i lose


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2014)

Oompa Loompa this should be fun. :}


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 16, 2014)

Very cool to do a spontaneous event thanks guys, I got my ticket .


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Yui! Awww!  Thanks!


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

I also want to know if we keep them after the event. <.<


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> I also want to know if we keep them after the event. <.<



Me three lol. They are very cool and I wanna keep mine!


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

What time is 3:30am for GMT?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I also want to know if we keep them after the event. <.<



Me four


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> I also want to know if we keep them after the event. <.<



Yes, the golden tickets are pretty.
I don't want them to vanish ala spooky toothpaste :_[


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 16, 2014)

Gene Wilder and a TBT event. 

Never imagined the collaboration, but now it makes so much sense.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Mods are viewing this, they are gonna answer our question!  (Hopefully)


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2014)

Wonka answers no questions.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> Wonka answers no questions.



Dang it lol. But we wanna know....

I really hope we can keep our golden tickets, I love mine :3 WONKA PLEASE DONT TAKE OUR TICKETS AWAY!!!


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> Wonka answers no questions.



*eye twitches*

wut.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Wonka candy as a consolation prize please?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> *eye twitches*
> 
> wut.



Exactly lol. 
Off topic, but I loved Charlie and the Choclate Factory, Book and Movie x3

(Btw, this is my 1,000 post )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Wonka candy as a consolation prize please?



YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Wonka candy as a consolation prize please?


omg, that has to happen


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Depp was the hotter Willy Wonka. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow I was bombarded by the Oompa Loompas at the shop xD Yay for the Golden Ticket<3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mods, so are you not restocking pokeballs? Just the raffle?


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Johnny Depp was the hotter Willy Wonka. Just sayin'.



Well, duh xD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Mods, so are you not restocking pokeballs? Just the raffle?



I doubt they are sadly :c


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 16, 2014)

Willy Wonka said:
			
		

> I don't understand it.  The children are disappearing
> like rabbits.


I hope Wonka is not in charge of the TBT Candy Factory tour.


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

Consolation prizes confirmed: Chocolate cakes I can dream


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> Consolation prizes confirmed: Chocolate cakes I can dream



Lol, we can dream :/


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

Also, do we need to have the ticket displayed to be entered?


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> Also, do we need to have the ticket displayed to be entered?



Just don't discard and keep it in your inventory to remain eligible for the draw. OOMPA LOOMPA!


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2014)

what does some weird willy wonka roleplay have to do with pokemon??


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> what does some weird willy wonka roleplay have to do with pokemon??



When it comes to golden tickets... Gotta catch 'em all.







^ Also in response to Johnny Depp.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> When it comes to golden tickets... Gotta catch 'em all.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ^ Also in response to Johnny Depp.



Finally, some eye candy! ♥


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Finally, some eye candy! ♥



oh... guess the visual image of moi from my post wasn't enough


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Finally, some eye candy! ♥



Careful, you might hurt Jubs' feelings by saying that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> oh... guess the visual image of moi from my post wasn't enough



Who needs eye candy when Jake's sweet enough already.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 16, 2014)

Golden ticket ^^


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 16, 2014)

do we need to be online to win the raffle?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed because I wanted to go it the Pokemon factory, but at least I have a chance to get the Pokeball.


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

There should be togepi eggs given out to runners up or something!


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> There should be togepi eggs given out to runners up or something!



There should be wonker bars given to runners up!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> There should be wonker bars given to runners up!



I agree on this.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Would we lose the ticket after the raffle?


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree on this.



Think about this Justin


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Would we lose the ticket after the raffle?



That's what I'm asking lol


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Johnny Depp was the hotter Willy Wonka. Just sayin'.









And now we wait for the raffle


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Johnny Depp was the hotter Willy Wonka. Just sayin'.



Are you serious?! At least the first movie had better music.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 16, 2014)

The first movie kept to the spirit of the book..the second one did not. Gene Wilder was the personification of Willy Wonka. How many pokeballs are going to be given at the raffle?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The first movie kept to the spirit of the book..the second one did not. Gene Wilder was the personification of Willy Wonka. How many pokeballs are going to be given at the raffle?



I'm not sure about this. Maybe 1, but I'm not the administrator.

EDIT: I added a silly tag to this thread about a Pokemon factory. Since there are more than five golden tickets, we should all go.

Remember:

1. Keep your hands out of the water Pokemon lake
2. Do not chew the gum that a whole bunch of Pokemon made
3. Do not pick up a Pikachu in the power plant
4. Do not try to get a picture taken in the TV room to appear in the small Pokeball


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 16, 2014)

Willy Wonka: The suspense is terrible... I hope it'll last.


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope the wallpaper tastes like the apple collectible. <.<


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 16, 2014)

I missed the announcement by minutes. Well dang. Sleep is overrated.

OOMPA LOOMPA!


----------



## Mints (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm sooo ready to do this *^*
What happens if you don't win the raffle though?


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm happy to say that I somehow managed to get the 9th ticket!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Mints said:


> I'm sooo ready to do this *^*
> What happens if you don't win the raffle though?



Then you get kicked out of the Pokemon factory.


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 16, 2014)

I think you get to keep the ticket even after the event since it says in the duration 'unlimited days'.  still not sure though hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the first one I think


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

How can you tell what order your ticket is?


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

But... the raffle will go by n? of ticket? Or will be random?


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

Got my ticket thanks to the generosity PrayingMantis10.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 16, 2014)

Justin will you marry me?


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 16, 2014)

I really hope we get to keep the ticket because I like the way it looks.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 16, 2014)

Flyffel said:


> I really hope we get to keep the ticket because I like the way it looks.



This<3 I like how it arranges my collectibles too xD


----------



## Witch (Nov 16, 2014)

It's a catchy music ...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2014)

Great taste for a movie theme. It's my favorite movie of all time c':


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 16, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> I think you get to keep the ticket even after the event since it says in the duration 'unlimited days'.  still not sure though hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got the first one I think



But Charlie got the last one and look what happened!!  Good luck everyone.


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Justin and the rest of the staff.  Love the golden ticket and am looking forward to the raffle.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh dear god.

Who's gettin' sapphire then


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

oooo pretty.
thanks based oompaloompa


----------



## Flop (Nov 16, 2014)

This is terrifying.


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG it ruined my collectible order


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 16, 2014)

This is so cool!  So excited.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> This is so cool!  So excited.



Same! I'm sooooooo excited!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> Same! I'm sooooooo excited!



Me three!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh god, how many winners will there be? omg, please tell us


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Me three!



Is your avatar meant to be creepy. No offence. It just reminds me of Chico off Five nights and Freddy's


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> Is your avatar meant to be creepy. No offence. It just reminds me of Chico off Five nights and Freddy's



It is Chica lol


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

I was laughing so hard I put this on Facebook. I know no one uses Facebook anymore, but still. :')
I may like this collectible even more than the Ancient Lantern. I _*know*_.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It is Chica lol



Oh of course I meant Chica, pfft.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> I was laughing so hard I put this on Facebook. I know no one uses Facebook anymore, but still. :')
> I may like this collectible even more than the Ancient Lantern. I _*know*_.



OMG, that's really funny x3


----------



## Hikari (Nov 16, 2014)

Bought my ticket! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2014)

ok, now what?

also props for having the song


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2014)

Good thing I checked the shop, got my ticket ^.^


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Got meself the golden ticket.


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

My mind when seeing this thread:


"asdfghjkl; tHEY ALREADy sOLD THE POKEBALls?!"


"oh its raffle"


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Johnny Depp was the hotter Willy Wonka. Just sayin'.



100% Tina!   <3 

This ones scares me ;-; Like we watched it in school as a class and I couldn't even think after I saw him. It wore off buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut. XD I liked the first ones music better. 

Aw I almost got the 100th one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Makes me want to sell mine an wait for the 100th.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

*waiting for one more person to buy one so I can get the 100th


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *waiting for one more person to buy one so I can get the 100th



I know right.  But now everyone's waiting...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noooooo I missed the 100th.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I know right.  But now everyone's waiting...



WOOTWOOT GUESS WHO GOT THE ONE HUNDRETH TICKET?

MEEEEE


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

YAAAAY! I'm glad you got it at least because your also a cupcake related user. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welll your name anyway!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> WOOTWOOT GUESS WHO GOT THE ONE HUNDRETH TICKET?
> 
> MEEEEE



I got the 6th ticket lol


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

Tina said:
			
		

> Gandalf was the hotter TBT staff member. Just sayin'.



Tina X Gandalf ftw! lel


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope this is cool.... but I added some glitter. ;-;


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Tina X Gandalf ftw! lel



Hee hee hee


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to say the marriage of willy wonka and pokemon is interesting and I don't think I've seen this crossover happen yet. 


I am very excited you guys decided to take it in this direction cause a pokeball restock would prolly destroy everyone's lives XD totes excited; this is great. Kudos to the mods of bell tree for listening to us beg for more pokeballs and coming up with a fun solution lolz this golden ticket also looks awesome


----------



## Adventure9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry if somebody already asked this, but we will get to keep the ticket forever, or will it expire after the giveaway? This is cool idea BTW


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Sorry if somebody already asked this, but we will get to keep the ticket forever, or will it expire after the giveaway? This is cool idea BTW



There's been so many people asking haha.  But the mods haven't said anything yet or do I think they will.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Justin why do you always go off the deep end when I'm not around to enjoy it.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

And 3 guests, you should totally join and take part in this lovely thing. 
 But only if your gonna stay don't join win and walk off into the sunset for 20 years. ;-;


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

How dare all of you shame the brilliance of Gene Wilder! He was a magnificent, simplistic mad man with no tragic backstory to explain his madness, thus making HIS Willy Wonka even creepier that Johnny Depp.

And the oompa loompas were all played by one man in the first one. :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then again I never saw the second one so


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> How dare all of you shame the brilliance of Gene Wilder! He was a magnificent, simplistic mad man with no tragic backstory to explain his madness, thus making HIS Willy Wonka even creepier that Johnny Depp.
> 
> And the oompa loompas were all played by one man in the first one. :'D



You're a little mixed up on that.

2005:





1970's:


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> You're a little mixed up on that.
> 
> 2005:
> 
> ...



ah. welp I mixed that up. I admit my mistake. Deep Roy is the ****, no lie.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> ah. welp I mixed that up. I admit my mistake. Deep Roy is the ****, no lie.



I can agree with that statement. He was also Mr. Sin in Dr. Who, Tin Man in Return To Oz (1970's), and a member of the 'band' in Return of the Jedi. He's also a really nice, down to earth guy. Met him at Florida Supercon once. 






Also a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> I can agree with that statement. He was also Mr. Sin in Dr. Who, Tin Man in Return To Oz (1970's), and a member of the 'band' in Return of the Jedi. He's also a really nice, down to earth guy. Met him at Florida Supercon once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woooow. I had no idea he was Keenser! That was legit my favourite character in star trek.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm gunna have to go with Callaway on the Gene Wilder stance. Gene Wilder is Willy Wonka cause once that movie has been seen it cannot be unseen. It just becomes a part of yer life and he's responsible for that. I couldn't for the life of me even remember the recent version even though I've seen it a couple times. 

However, 
Personally I think Johnny Depp's iconic role is Edward Scissorhands. I doubt anyone could take that away from him if they ever were to try. JD has a lot of iconic roles though, but that's the first character that pops into my head whenever I see him.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> woooow. I had no idea he was Keenser! That was legit my favourite character in star trek.



Yeah he was pretty legit. Wharf was my favorite because the actor used to babysit me and man, being carried around on his shoulders was always a trip. You could see for miles basically.



Lockfancy said:


> I'm gunna have to go with Callaway on the Gene Wilder stance. Gene Wilder is Willy Wonka cause once that movie has been seen it cannot be unseen. It just becomes a part of yer life and he's responsible for that. I couldn't for the life of me even remember the recent version even though I've seen it a couple times.
> 
> However,
> Personally I think Johnny Depp's iconic role is Edward Scissorhands. I doubt anyone could take that away from him if they ever were to try. JD has a lot of iconic roles though, but that's the first character that pops into my head whenever I see him.



I'd have to disagree with your last point. Finding Neverland was my favorite movie with Depp. It was absolutely amazing. Follows the life of the writer pretty well, and man, it was a movie seeing Depp as  a realistic person.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't wait for raffle!  How many winners will there be?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

No one knows except for the mods. :3


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm mostly saying as a kid growing Johnny Depp to me was Scissorhands since I couldn't very well understand the importance of depth that goes into movie making. In it's simplest form Johnny Depp was that character to me. In my adult life it's still a habit to see things that way because I don't always knowingly give up my childhood preferences. As a kid who doesn't know any better, I didn't understand the separation of acting and real life so you get pretty involved in those things. 

But I did say JD has a lot of iconic roles so everyone has a character they prefer to see him as. (Which is why he's a legendary actor) Mine just happens to be the guy that cut hair and bushes with his hands lolz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 16, 2014)

I was awake at 3 in the morning but I was playing Fantasy Life D: still got one though


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

I just bought a ticket


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Goes to play Fantasy Life.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

Gene Wilder seems Nicholas Cage ._.

I haven't seen the 1970's film of Charlie, but in the Johnny Deep's one, he seems too perfect (His hair OMG) when Willy Wonka is a crazy character, so Gene is better?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

And did anyone see what I did to the banner???  


Spoiler: hee hee I have problems XD











And I totally called this.  


Spoiler


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish I could gift my ticket, I bought it to give to my GF cause she'll miss the giveaway, she works all week (but she's gonna get one when she gets home so oh well). I already have a pokeball. If I win it I'll be giving it away man.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I wish I could gift my ticket, I bought it to give to my GF cause she'll miss the giveaway, she works all week (but she's gonna get one when she gets home so oh well). I already have a pokeball. If I win it I'll be giving it away man.



If you win, give the pokeball to meeeee!! 
Lol, jk xD


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Gene Wilder seems Nicholas Cage ._.
> 
> I haven't seen the 1970's film of Charlie, but in the Johnny Deep's one, he seems too perfect (His hair OMG) when Willy Wonka is a crazy character, so Gene is better?



Wonka is supposed to seem perfect. It's part of the role. In the book, Wonka was meant to be displayed to people as perfect with psychological tendencies. Both actors fit that bill pretty well. You have to keep in mind cinematography and genre differences cause two different tones to come across in the movies.

I prefer the Gene Wilder version, but I will admit that the Depp version is more accurate to the books. It's just how it is. Neither are bad movies by far, but I'm not a fan of the aesthetic inclination in the 2005 version. I liked the differences that they made for the sake of differences, but Gene Wilder was a different actor before Willy Wonka as well. For instance, I saw See No Evil, Hear No Evil with Wilder before I saw his version of Willy Wonka, so it surprised me to see him playing a less obscene character. With Depp, his roles bar Sleepy Hollow and that new (awful) vampire flick he's in tend to lack the mature, adult-like humor of the 1960's-80's film industry. It wasn't that big of a stretch to see him take this role and I wasn't surprised with the result, so the film was more forgettable.

I suggest you see the Wilder version. 

And Nicholas Cage was a great actor before Taxes caused him to take on any role he could to make ends meet. Go watch "The Rock" with Sean Connery and Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> If you win, give the pokeball to meeeee!!
> Lol, jk xD



I'll probably hold another giveaway like I did before. That last one was hella fun.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

why is there so many people on this thread and the stalk the person above you thread?


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> why is there so many people on this thread and the stalk the person above you thread?



Because I can't get any sleep so I'm talking.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't want the pokeball. I just want to keep the ticket


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

will you lose you're ticket when the drawing for the person happens or will you still have the ticket as a collectible?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> why is there so many people on this thread and the stalk the person above you thread?



I'm bored and Jamie is funny.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Here are some interesting facts about the first movie:

It was filmed in Munich, Germany because it was cheaper.

The chocolate river in the room where Augustus was lost is only 2 feet deep. It was made of chocolate, milk, and water, but the mixture was spoiled.

Of the five actors, Veruca's was the only one who's still in the movie acting career.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> If you win, give the pokeball to meeeee!!
> Lol, jk xD





Callaway said:


> I'll probably hold another giveaway like I did before. That last one was hella fun.



All I can say is omg XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't want the pokeball. I just want to keep the ticket



What if you do win the Pokeball?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What if you do win the Pokeball?



Trade someone for a ticket!!!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> All I can say is omg XD



I have more collectibles I don't want/need. I've already been giving several away to friends.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope callaway gets a pokeball[/plum]


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 16, 2014)

Would anyone believe me if I said I never watched the whole movie?


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't want the pokeball. I just want to keep the ticket



Sooo, if you win. Will you gift the pokeball to me?

Lol, jk xD(i have to really stop doing these jokes xD)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> YAAAAY! I'm glad you got it at least because your also a cupcake related user.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Welll your name anyway!



haha yep---
just saw this


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Here are some interesting facts about the first movie:
> 
> It was filmed in Munich, Germany because it was cheaper.
> 
> ...



Well yeah.. Wilder's pushing 81. 

As for the kids, one word-- typecast.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> Sooo, if you win. Will you gift the pokeball to me?
> 
> Lol, jk xD(i have to really stop doing these jokes xD)



Yes. I will.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I have more collectibles I don't want/need. I've already been giving several away to friends.



Dewd. You are the master of collectible giveaways. I'm never giving up that feather cause I don't want to lose the memory of how intense that was. Lolz seriously that was a very generous thing you did.


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yes. I will.



Really?


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck everyone in the raffle! This is gunna make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Dewd. You are the master of collectible giveaways. I'm never giving up that feather cause I don't want to lose the memory of how intense that was. Lolz seriously that was a very generous thing you did.



Awwww. Thank you. I'm glad to hear that <3


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Suck ups.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Suck ups.



bite me.

*SHE BIT ME!*


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

they should make the 1st place winner get a master ball


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> bite me.
> 
> *SHE BIT ME!*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> bite me.
> 
> *SHE BIT ME!*



You should be lucky that my pet apples didn't read that. My pet apples are in a really bad habit of biting humans. I mean, why don't they like humans?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> they should make the 1st place winner get a master ball



what if instead they give everyone a Pok?ball, except for 5 winners who get a Master Ball

Pok?ball plummets in price, but as a tradeoff we get what would probably be a far more valuable collectible on the market


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


>



You shouldn't bite. Biting hurts. You don't wanna hurt your friends, do you?


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> You shouldn't bite. Biting hurts. You don't wanna hurt your friends, do you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> what if instead they give everyone a Pok?ball, except for 5 winners who get a Master Ball
> 
> Pok?ball plummets in price, but as a tradeoff we get what would probably be a far more valuable collectible on the market



Right. It's like if every family in America has at least one golden hovercar.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Aight I guess we're gunna have to go there:






Everyone play nice on the playground lolz


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

I should have bit her harder. Just to spite everyone.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

How Yoshi can bite without having teeth?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> I should have bit her harder. Just to spite everyone.



I might have liked it. :3


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I might have liked it. :3



──────────────████──████────────────
────────────██░░▒▒██░░▒▒██──────────
──────────██░░────────▒▒▓▓██────────
──────────██──██──██────▓▓████████──
──────────██──██──██──────██░░░░▒▒██
──────██████──────────────████▒▒▓▓██
────██░░░░░░██──▓▓──────▓▓░░░░██████
──██░░────░░░░▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▓▓░░──░░▒▒██░░
──████──██░░░░░░▒▒░░──────░░░░▒▒██▒▒
██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒────────▒▒▓▓██▓▓
██░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▓▓────────▒▒▓▓████
██▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██░░────░░▓▓▓▓████
██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓████░░░░▓▓▓▓██▒▒██
──██▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██──░░▓▓▓▓██████──
────████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██──░░▒▒▒▒▓▓██▒▒██──
────────████████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██────
────────██▒▒──▒▒██░░░░▒▒──────██────
────████▒▒▒▒▒▒████░░░░██──────██────
██████──██████──██░░░░████────██────
██░░▒▒██──────████░░░░░░████──██────
██──▓▓▒▒████████▒▒░░░░██░░████──────
██────▓▓▒▒░░░░██▒▒░░────░░██████────
──██░░────▒▒▒▒██▓▓▒▒░░░░░░██████────
──██░░░░──────░░██▓▓▒▒░░████░░██────
────████████████░░██████▒▒████──────
────██▓▓▒▒░░░░██▒▒▒▒██████──────────
────██▓▓▒▒░░░░██████░░██████────────
──██▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒──░░██▓▓▒▒░░░░──██──────
──██▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░░░░██▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░░██──────﻿


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Aight I guess we're gunna have to go there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FOOFA'S A FRICKEN P****


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> what if instead they give everyone a Pok?ball, except the 5 winners who get a Master Ball
> 
> Pok?ball plummets in price, but as a tradeoff we get what would probably be a far more valuable collectible on the market



I agree. XD Someoen in the restock thread made redesigns of the pokeball a while ago but I can't find them now.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> How Yoshi can bite without having teeth?



Willpower Gregriii. Lolz yoshi would be a good zombie. He could nom nom you to death.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Well this thread was successfully derailed for like a page. I feel accomplished. Back to not being here for a month.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Aight I guess we're gunna have to go there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dies*


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Willpower Gregriii. Lolz yoshi would be a good zombie. He could nom nom you to death.



His tongue would have the ability of turn the people into zombies... so... 
"OMFG YOSHI  LICKED ME!!!!"


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Omg I was just listening to it and they were like "bite bite bite, no no no, chomp chomp chomp, yes yes yes." I was like how is chomping any better?!?!? Then I saw he had a sandwich.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I agree. XD Someoen in the restock thread made redesigns of the pokeball a while ago but I can't find them now.



Witch


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Right. It's like if every family in America has at least one golden hovercar.



times change

soon the golden hovercar will be worthless as its status is replaced by a solid diamond hovercar


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh yeah thanks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But everyone look at how amazing these are! 


Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoni (Nov 16, 2014)

Noooooo I purchased it on a whim without knowing this would just be a draw and it could disappear. I was saving up for my birthstone too. :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> times change
> 
> soon the golden hovercar will be worthless as its status is replaced by a solid diamond hovercar



And right now, hovercars don't even exist. That would probably be in 300 years when the golden hovercars become worthless.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 16, 2014)

OMYGOODNESS. Love the concept, can't wait ! 
I wonder what's going to happen


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

So quiet...


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> So quiet...









Rolling in the snow with callaway.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And right now, hovercars don't even exist. That would probably be in 300 years when the golden hovercars become worthless.



you completely missed the point

congrats

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> Noooooo I purchased it on a whim without knowing this would just be a draw and it could disappear. I was saving up for my birthstone too. :c



well you can buy it now


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Rolling in the snow with callaway.


"Feels like 7 degrees"
are you sure you won't get hypothermia


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Rolling in the snow with callaway.



SNOOOOOOOW






dis is me rn kay thx


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> "Feels like 7 degrees"
> are you sure you won't get hypothermia



Why would I get hypothermia? I'm only in a paper thin shirt, long pants, and no shoes. 

Callaway can confirm.


I'M FINE. IT NUMBS THE PAIN.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Why would I get hypothermia? I'm only in a paper thin shirt, long pants, and no shoes.
> 
> Callaway can confirm.
> 
> ...



She was outside barefoot I was like "r u cray?"


----------



## kasane (Nov 16, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


>


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

She just went outside again. No shoes, no jacket...

SHE ATTACKED HER CAT WITH A SNOWBALL

LULZ


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 16, 2014)

I have the shop open in a tab just to listen to the song help me


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I have the shop open in a tab just to listen to the song help me


"Oompa Loompa, de-da-dee-do, the auto play will scare the crap outta you."


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

SHE ATTACKED ME! ;;

I HAVE SNOW ON MY BACK!!!!


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> "Oompa Loompa, de-da-dee-do, the auto play will scare the crap outta you."



can i kiss you?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> can i kiss you?



uh ok sure. but one kiss = one wonka candy.

gotta feed the Oompa Loompas y'know


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Have a picture of ZR388 playing in the snow.






Afterward she pelted me with a snowball.

AND A SNOWFLAKE LANDED ON MY CAMERA


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 16, 2014)

I love how you guys try to find fun ways of doing these things! 

As usual, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

You live together? ._.


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I have the shop open in a tab just to listen to the song help me



You make me proud.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> You live together? ._.



Technically yes.






since lina got me. She's on skype with Shikuzame


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Technically yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kayla didn't give a **** about the snow. LOL But I'm excite.

In before I look fat here.

It's the sweater and layers under it I swear


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I have the shop open in a tab just to listen to the song help me


Same hee hee


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Technically yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this picture was taken in a place that is known for very hot weather. I live on the east side of that state (where the oldest town of that state is).


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And this picture was taken in a place that is known for very hot weather. I live on the east side of that state (where the oldest town is).


wot.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2014)

Let's hope I'm not Veruca, Mike, Violet, or Augustus am I right


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 16, 2014)

When is this raffle gonna happen? Urmahgurd I'm gonna die hurry plz ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

lol anyway, what time zone is this? PST? I'm NZT, I am so confused at the moment.



oath2order said:


> Oh dear god.
> 
> Who's gettin' sapphire then


Me.


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> When is this raffle gonna happen? Urmahgurd I'm gonna die hurry plz ;-;



Happens when the games comes out, November 21st.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And @everyone asking about timezones, you realize it just means that the ticket collectibles are out?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> And @everyone asking about timezones, you realize it just means that the ticket collectibles are out?


I thought it was that, thank you. XD
Time zone confusion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol anyway, what time zone is this? PST? I'm NZT, I am so confused at the moment.
> 
> 
> Me, everyone I know is getting Ruby.



PST is four hours ahead of NZT, but only one day behind.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't see the half past 3 part until now. I've been checking at the wrong time. 


I'm EST, but I'm just checking every 30-60 minutes because it said sometime today. 

And it's way past 3 AM for me.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually find this really exciting! Especially since I'm a big, big fan of that film!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't even have 100 Bells.

Shame on me for wasting them all on nothing...


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Your closer now!


----------



## Venn (Nov 16, 2014)

! I need more Bells


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Venice said:


> ! I need more Bells



You should have enough now! :3 

If anyone needs some bells to get a ticket let me know and I'll try to help!  I want everyone to have a chance.


----------



## Venn (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> You should have enough now! :3
> 
> If anyone needs some bells to get a ticket let me know and I'll try to help!  I want everyone to have a chance.



Thank You!

-Hint Hint- Friday is My Birthday -Hint Hint-


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm broke my self now. Time to go " spam some threads  make quality posts " for bells.


----------



## Lock (Nov 16, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Let's hope I'm not Veruca, Mike, Violet, or Augustus am I right



My vote is yer Mike


----------



## Greninja (Nov 16, 2014)

yeah! good luck too everyone who entered

- - - Post Merge - - -

can we keep the ticket after the raffle is over


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

^^^About the ticket question, we don't know yet. C:{


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Happens when the games comes out, November 21st.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And @everyone asking about timezones, you realize it just means that the ticket collectibles are out?



Oh, thanks mate. It was probably written some where but I just can't read ._.


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Oh, thanks mate. It was probably written some where but I just can't read ._.




It's in the description of the ticket collectible.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Wait! What??
Ok, so the time in the post was to just be at the shop to get a ticket? And they're drawing the winners on the 21st?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Wait! What??
> Ok, so the time in the post was to just be at the shop to get a ticket? And they're drawing the winners on the 21st?



yes!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Awww no! I've been sitting here all day checking the shop every 30 minutes.  Well guess I can go take a break for the rest of the week until Friday! 

Thanks a bunch for clearing that up.


----------



## Venn (Nov 16, 2014)

My assumptions are we probably wont get to keep it, and they will be replaced by new collectibles for the winners.
As always we can "persuade" to keep them


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, I have to agree that we aren't gonna keep them. We didn't get to keep the black candy or the toothpaste and they were limited time only items. 

But I agree, they look so so so so so so so so so so so so so so *awesome* that our beautiful mods should let us keep them. <3 They should also let me know so I can buy 10 and have a bunch of cool ticket collectibles lined up!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 16, 2014)

Read kiddies, sing it with me now-

"Jubity dubity ibbity doo, I got a shiny golden ticket that's new~"

I have a pretty good idea of what the grand prize might be, and I'm excited to see the person who gets it~ 
(I wanna go to the factory)

Man, so many people like the look of these tickets that if they do win they'll be reluctant to exchange it


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

"i've got a golden ticket
i'VE GOT A GOLDEN TICKET"

just kidding i don't im broke :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

mylifeiscake is a blessing praise


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Look what I made!  My own collectible! I mean it's not really a collectible but I made it! 


Spoiler


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm excited!! ... I got a ticket! Oompa Loompa !!
It's very pretty ... Ooooh - shiny!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

It's verrrrry shiny!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2014)

so when is the drawing? 21st?


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> so when is the drawing? 21st?



Yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> I'm excited!! ... I got a ticket! Oompa Loompa !!
> It's very pretty ... Ooooh - shiny!


Pretty Pretty, Shiny Shiny, Oompa Loompa.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm sorry I had to xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2014)

Bought a ticket even though I already have a Pokeball. Could be new ones! Or I can always give one to a friend who doesn't have one.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

There are new ones. But I really hope we can keep the tickets.. they were quite pricey


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> There are new ones. But I really hope we can keep the tickets.. they were quite pricey



New Pokeball collectibles? o-o


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> There are new ones. But I really hope we can keep the tickets.. they were quite pricey



Who said? Jubs said Pokeball in his post.


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

The ticket is so shiny. I love shiny things.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

Same! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Who said? Jubs said Pokeball in his post.



BUUUUUT then again with our mods, you never know.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> There are new ones. But I really hope we can keep the tickets.. they were quite pricey


You're either a wonderful monster or a wonderful person.



Cuppycakez said:


> Who said? Jubs said Pokeball in his post.



Pokeballs are really just a brand kind of thing, the catch all. Great, Ultra, Master, Heal, Repeat, Timer, Luxury, Dive, Net, Nest, Dusk, Kurt's Balls, Dream Ball, etc.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

well i thought since someone showed like 5 new ones by Witch.. i guess im not hip enough

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> You're either a wonderful monster or a wonderful person.



thank u i try


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 17, 2014)

Nah, those are just ones Witch made. c: They may be used but I doubt it since 


I don't know I just feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel it.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh I got mixed up then sorry :v


----------



## Murray (Nov 17, 2014)

it's november where is tbt pokemon league


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 17, 2014)

this event confuses me greatly with all the roleplay text

ANyway good luck to all the people in the raffle =) (I think that's what's happening)


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Tom said:


> Pokeballs are really just a brand kind of thing, the catch all. Great, Ultra, Master, Heal, Repeat, Timer, Luxury, Dive, Net, Nest, Dusk, Kurt's Balls, Dream Ball, etc.



LMAOOO. when somebody says pokeball, they mean the ORIGINAL pokeball. not all these fancy heavy and moon balls. if they meant those, theyd say it BY NAME.
also:
person: when is the drawing ??????
[says in the collectible description]
[MORE THAN LIKELY, the day ORAS comes out]
[OH LOOK AT THAT ITS ON THE DAY ORAS COMES OUT WHAT A *SURPRISE*]

also 100TBT isnt THAT much.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

a shiny pokemon


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh can we please keep the raffle ticket? It is so shiny and cool! And bonus points for the purple background.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh can we please keep the raffle ticket? It is so shiny and cool! And bonus points for the purple background.



the collectible is kinda ugly imo. the purple is supposed to look nice as it contrasts with yellow/gold. DUH.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it more than the pokeball collectible actually. It is a shiny pokeball! It must have a golden Magikarp in it!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> I like it more than the pokeball collectible actually. It is a shiny pokeball! It must have a golden Magikarp in it!



you mean SWAGIKARP. its all about da swag.
you crazy if you like it more than the pokeball.
you crazy.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 17, 2014)

*caresses her original pok?ball*


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> I like it more than the pokeball collectible actually. It is a shiny pokeball! It must have a golden Magikarp in it!



You crazy

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> you mean SWAGIKARP. its all about da swag.
> you crazy if you like it more than the pokeball.
> you crazy.



Exactly


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

justin: i OOMPA LOOMPA! dont OOMPA LOOMPA! understand OOMPA LOOMPA! your OOMPA LOOMPA! accent OOMPA LOOMPA!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 17, 2014)

This is so neat ♡ im new to this site and as such new to having collectables but i love them theyre such a cute idea ;u;

This is exciting ♡


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

lol How am I crazy for liking the art? Both collectibles would show my love of Pokemon which is why I wanted the Pokeball in the first place. I have a Pokemon collectible now so I am happy. This is why I hope it won't disappear.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 17, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> lol How am I crazy for liking the art? Both collectibles would show my love of Pokemon which is why I wanted the Pokeball in the first place. I have a Pokemon collectible now so I am happy. This is why I hope it won't disappear.



Crazy is good!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 17, 2014)

If we get to keep them I want like 10 of them for them to be all pretttyyyy.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 17, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> If we get to keep them I want like 10 of them for them to be all pretttyyyy.



I like em too  I'd love to keep mine if I dont win cause I dont have many collectables as it is xD


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Crazy is good!


Yeah it is! Crazy is fun. 


Cuppycakez said:


> If we get to keep them I want like 10 of them for them to be all pretttyyyy.


Ooh, that would look cool! I think it is neat when people can get 10 of the same collectible. I prefer mine to be different though it does look nice to have all of the same colors.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 17, 2014)

I like the ticket too, I hope we can keep it after the raffle. Don't disappear <3


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2014)

me: I hope we get to keep the tickets!
me on the 22nd November: We didn't get to keep them! 

xD


----------



## 3dsatackman (Nov 17, 2014)

what did it do?


----------



## Mario. (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

3dsatackman said:


> what did it do?



??? what do you mean. like. what did the ticket do?? nothing. you just get entered into a raffle.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 17, 2014)

You can make that the people that win, become blue (their profile and their posts) For a week, like the girl in the film xd


----------



## Lauren (Nov 17, 2014)

So if everything is edible, can I eat Jeremy?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 17, 2014)

I think we should just keep bugging the mods to keep it after the raffle or else we riot


----------



## f11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Greninja said:


> I think we should just keep bugging the mods to keep it after the raffle or else we riot


no thanks I don't want to be banned


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 18, 2014)

Just to get everyone in the mood... 
if you want to view paradise. Simply look around and view it


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

we're all going to die

thanks justin


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

Crys said:


> no thanks I don't want to be banned



oh wow


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 18, 2014)

I just figured out how to buy one so i got one


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 18, 2014)

omfg i just found out about this. this is cute


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 18, 2014)

I copied the lyrics by hand, none of this copy + paste! I'm proud of myself. My fingers hurt like hell now. (Not really, it just took forever to type. )


Spoiler: I've got a golden ticket



_I never thought my life could be
Anything but catastrophe
But suddenly I begin to see
A bit of good luck for me

'Cause I've got a golden ticket!
I've got a golden twinkle in my eye

I never had a chance to shine
Never had a happy song to sing
But suddenly half the world is mine
What an amazing thing!

'Cause I've got a golden ticket!

It's ours, Charlie! 
I've got a golden sun up in the sky
I never thought I would see the day
When I would face the world and say
Good morning, look at the sun
I never thought I would be
Slap in the lap of luxury
'Cause I'd have said:
It couldn't be done
But it can be done!
I never dreamed that I would climb
Over the moon in ecstasy
But nevertheless, 
it's there that I'm shortly about to be

'Cause I've got a golden ticket
I've got a golden chance to make my way
And with a golden ticket, it's a golden day!
Good morning, look at the sun!
'Cause I'd have said,
It couldn't be done
But It can be done!
I never dreamed that I would climb
Over the moon in ecstasy
But nevertheless, it's there that I'm
shortly about to be!
'Cause I've got a golden ticket,
I've got a golden chance to make my way
And with a golden ticket, it's a golden DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!_


I agree with everyone else, I want to keep the tickets, so I can stare at my fabulous, now useless, golden ticket when it's over. :3


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

i read the song and cried on the inside. rip grandpa joe.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 18, 2014)

If we don't get to keep the tickets I guarantee murder.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 18, 2014)

If we get to keep the tickets after I'll buy one.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 18, 2014)

Well... we did all plunk down 100 tbt for it, so, yeah... we should maybe get to keep it?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 18, 2014)

But then it'd have to be everyone keeps the ticket wether they win or lose. Because I want it even if I win the Pokeball. I mean I want the Pokeball more but I still want ticket.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 18, 2014)

I find this thread extremely offensive. 
I thoroughly disagree.


----------



## nard (Nov 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I find this thread extremely offensive.
> I thoroughly disagree.



wut


i dont understand this post



disagree with what?



offensive//?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't understand either.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

100TBT isnt even THAT much.
its a small price to pay for a chance at a collectible that sells for 14k.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 18, 2014)

This^^


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 18, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> This^^



I don't know why, but I'm loving all of your posts on this thread. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 18, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> I don't know why, but I'm loving all of your posts on this thread. XD



Oh well thanks! ( I guess XD)


----------



## xanisha (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha I watched both movies yesterday, so I bought a ticket when I saw the ticket in the shop what a cute idea <3
~ I hope we get to keep the ticket it is pretty.


----------



## Chiana (Nov 18, 2014)

Posting here for the sole reason that I want to see that golden ticket under my name.

This event is way cool!


----------



## Alley (Nov 18, 2014)

I keep wondering why this song is stuck in my head and now I realize. :|


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

will we get to keep the ticket??


----------



## lazuli (Nov 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> will we get to keep the ticket??



everyones sayin YASSSSSSSS WE SHOULD KEEP IT but i dont think the authorities have said anything about it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

computertrash said:


> everyones sayin YASSSSSSSS WE SHOULD KEEP IT but i dont think the authorities have said anything about it.



Oops that kinda who I wanted to ask oh well


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

3.30 in the morning? You must be joking


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

matt said:


> 3.30 in the morning? You must be joking



That's not the time the raffle is that's the time that the ticket came out


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2014)

Justin what charity/cause will the mass 100 bell proceeds go towards?


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Justin what charity/cause will the mass 100 bell proceeds go towards?



Helping pokemon in need


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2014)

i really didn't know what was going on when i went to the shop but i am excited, yay


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2014)

computertrash said:


> 100TBT isnt even THAT much.
> its a small price to pay for a chance at a collectible that sells for 14k.



ahahahahahaha

100TBT is a lot for some people...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2014)

A Pokeball sells at 14k?

Dang. I just noticed the Golden Ticket in the Shop and grabbed it lol


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

I really hope the people who win it don't plan on selling it afterwards :/


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

Greninja said:


> I really hope the people who win it don't plan on selling it afterwards :/



Same here


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2014)

*We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.

Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread


How'd you get smash wii u early?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 20, 2014)

Exciting! *fingers crossed!*

Thanks justin!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> *Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize.* It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread



Thank you *Justin*!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. *I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.*  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread



lol. Looking forward to the event! 
Thanks for the opportunity Justin, and good luck on Smash!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2014)

Willy Wonka: So much time and so little to do. Wait a minute. Strike that. Reverse it. Thank you.

Thanks for the info. I'll be at the movies watching my phone!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you Justin. So excited hehe.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks Jubs for the info! I think I'll be here though. *check how long PST is behind me*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind! PST 7 pm is only 10 for me. 

And how did you get smash for wii u?  is it out and I've been living in a whole?


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll report theft if I get no collectible! This is basically gambling.. lol


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys, Smash comes out on Friday.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I'll report theft if I get no collectible! This is basically gambling.. lol


Amen, I agree.

And that's good it's coming out finally I suppose.. xD Not a Wii U fan...


----------



## kesttang (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Amen, I agree.
> 
> And that's good it's coming out finally I suppose.. xD Not a Wii U fan...



Yeah, never been a big Wii U fan myself. I love my 3DS though. Lol. It brings back the memories of the original Gameboy black and white, Gameboy Color, and Gameboy Advance. xd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Still have my GBA SP stashed somewhere I think but I have like 2-3 games so I only play on long bus/train trips.. And more often I bring my Vita.


----------



## nard (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread




Eeeeee~


Just... 1 more day...


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shops-Collectibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread



I am looking forward to it.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 20, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> How'd you get smash wii u early?



LMAO it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 20, 2014)

oooohh!!! The anticipation!!


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

1 more day to go!


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.....
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize.



ヽ(＾Д＾)ﾉ Horray to this new exciting "2 winners every hour 3pm through 7pm"
and the "...nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize"

Thank you for the most timely & welcomed raffle fun!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 20, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> oooohh!!! The anticipation!!



Crogunk's anticipation made it shudder. lol

I mean I am super excited for this raffle and the Pokemon release! I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 20, 2014)

[RIPS OFF SHIRT]
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> Guys, Smash comes out on Friday.





computertrash said:


> LMAO it comes out tomorrow.



Not in Europe. We have to wait an extra week for both Smash and Pok?mon.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> Not in Europe. We have to wait an extra week for both Smash and Pok?mon.



and i LAUGH AT U. haha.
this is to make up for the dual pack + 200 potions thing for ORAS.


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> Not in Europe. We have to wait an extra week for both Smash and Pok?mon.



That's because nobody likes Europe honey


----------



## Javocado (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> That's because nobody likes Europe honey



eurekt


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> Not in Europe. We have to wait an extra week for both Smash and Pok?mon.



Unless you change the region on your console


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 20, 2014)

How long is it until the raffle? I'm confused about time zones. I know what time zone I am but I'm confused as to if the time zone Justin announced is ahead of my time zone (GMT) or behind my time zone >.<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Hibiki said:


> Unless you change the region on your console



But then you can't buy them :/


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> That's because nobody likes Europe honey



Well I don't like_ you_.


----------



## nard (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> Well I don't like_ you_.



oooo burned oompa loompa justin


Ayyy, mods/admins! Don't be hogging up the Pokeballs! >:U


----------



## skweegee (Nov 20, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> How long is it until the raffle? I'm confused about time zones. I know what time zone I am but I'm confused as to if the time zone Justin announced is ahead of my time zone (GMT) or behind my time zone >.<



Pacific time is GMT -8 hours.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> 1 more day to go!



Technically it states launches in approximately 6 hours 17!minutes!!  ORAS


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> That's because nobody likes Europe honey



Turns Mama voice on. Now, Justin, no need for that   Be nice!!! (Or I will stick you with Veruca for the weekend!!!!)

J/K of course


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hibiki said:


> Unless you change the region on your console



YEAH GUYS CHANGE THE REGION ON YOUR 3DS/Wii U AND LOSE OUT ON ALL YOUR PURCHASES JUST TO GET THINGS A WEEK EARLY! 10/10 WOULD RECOMMEND

Seriously don't do that unless you absolutely have no purchases linked to your Nintendo Network ID. You will lose out on your old games.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> Guys, Smash comes out on Friday.



So do the vastly superior Pokemon remakes.

TRUMPETS.


----------



## Lock (Nov 20, 2014)

Well since Smash has Pokemon characters, I don't think Pokefans can go wrong either way. I think at this point, we've had opportunities to play both games... ORAS is a remake and Smash has it's 3DS version. 

Very excited for tomorrow, just wish there was more time between releases.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it bad that I still haven't beat Pok?mon X???


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

No Pokemon in the banner? Just Smash?
Well, besides Greninja.



Justin said:


> That's because nobody likes Europe honey


Aw. 



Tom said:


> YEAH GUYS CHANGE THE REGION ON YOUR 3DS/Wii U AND LOSE OUT ON ALL YOUR PURCHASES JUST TO GET THINGS A WEEK EARLY! 10/10 WOULD RECOMMEND
> 
> Seriously don't do that unless you absolutely have no purchases linked to your Nintendo Network ID. You will lose out on your old games.


That's what happens when you change your region?! Stuff that.


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Is it bad that I still haven't beat Pok?mon X???



I haven't beaten the third gym.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> I haven't beaten the third gym.



are u srs rn
are. you. srs.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Is it bad that I still haven't beat Pok?mon X???



I'm right after 



Spoiler: For Justin so I no no spoil him



facing Lysandre in his Labs...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> No Pokemon in the banner? Just Smash?
> Well, besides Greninja.
> 
> Aw.
> ...


 No Pokemon. 

Yep! You will lose access to all purchases, so it is extremely recommended against doing. If you've moved somewhere for sure, then contact the Nintendo support for that area to see about changing regions. (IE From the US to Canada or US to UK).



Justin said:


> I haven't beaten the third gym.


In the easiest Pokemon game ever rip.


----------



## Lock (Nov 20, 2014)

It took me a year to beat black and white. Then they came out with black and white 2 and I was honestly disappointed. I only beat black 2 for the sake of x&y. Honestly I'm happy for a revamp of RS because some of the new generation designs are just... Bizarre. Like:







Lolz.. Why did they do this?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone else remember how last year if you redeemed a game code for 1 0f 6 games you got a free X/Y Download code? 
I hope they do that this time.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> No Pokemon.
> 
> Yep! You will lose access to all purchases, so it is extremely recommended against doing. If you've moved somewhere for sure, then contact the Nintendo support for that area to see about changing regions. (IE From the US to Canada or US to UK).


Thanks for the info. I know this is off topic but what would happen if you changed the region back? Just curious, would all your purchases come back?



Lockfancy said:


> It took me a year to beat black and white. Then they came out with black and white 2 and I was honestly disappointed. I only beat black 2 for the sake of x&y. Honestly I'm happy for a revamp of RS because some of the new generation designs are just... Bizarre. Like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm _somewhat glad?_ I didn't play any of the 5 gen Pokemon games. IDK, Black and White and Black and White 2 never interested me. Some of the designs in that generation are alright, but whats up with all the forms lol. Some of the newer designs these days are pretty wacky like Binacle here, or maybe we are just growing old.






Meh, either one.


----------



## NSFW (Nov 20, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anyone else remember how last year if you redeemed a game code for 1 0f 6 games you got a free X/Y Download code?
> I hope they do that this time.



i hope they do it 
lol i have to buy another game though so id rather buy the physical copy of ORAS


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks for the info. I know this is off topic but what would happen if you changed the region back? Just curious, would all your purchases come back?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> I don't believe so.


Ah ok, well thank you.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 20, 2014)

NSFW said:


> i hope they do it
> lol i have to buy another game though so id rather buy the physical copy of ORAS



I would rather have the physical thing also. But as a gift to a family member possibly, a semi free OR/AS would be totally awesome!


----------



## Lock (Nov 20, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm _somewhat glad?_ I didn't play any of the 5 gen Pokemon games. IDK, Black and White and Black and White 2 never interested me. Some of the designs in that generation are alright, but whats up with all the forms lol. Some of the newer designs these days are pretty wacky like Binacle here, or maybe we are just growing _too_ old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: me blathering about pokemon



I was convinced by the interview with Junichi Masuda that maybe I could find hope in black and white 2. Like I figured maybe it could be the crystal, emerald, platinum of 5th gen but... Of course it _actually was_ a direct sequel (I know duh) and I already had a hard time with the first set... Just had no desire to finish it. The only pokemon I was excited about was Haxorus because.... Geez finally. I was a huge dragon trainer type until XY's fairy types ~_~

Actually with x&y and the megastone announcements... My first thought was "now they're really running out of ideas." 

I do get what you mean about getting older, but I actually was obsessed when I finally got XY. It had everything I wanted out of pokemon which is the ability to just battle competitively. The story isn't drawn out and you can breed pokemon you want in no time. They also didn't tact on a 100 useless designs just to fill up a new roster. Which I assumed became a marketing ploy because we will just buy anything Pokemon at this point. Or at least I'm pretty guilty of it.... It's just good to me to revisit what I personally liked about the franchise and that's the team building and executing tactics with my little army. It's fun to me and that's why I enjoy pokemon so much. Even if I lose a ton of matches it's still a rush to fight a good match. 

But I know I grew out of the merchandising. Lolz they're killing me. As much as I want a pikachu from every generation... There's absolutely no need for me to have them all. And yet I still half heatedly want them no matter what. @_@


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: me blathering about pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: blahhh



I was out of the wrap when the 3 gen came along, however I did play Leaf Green later in time. The 4 gen did interest me but I never got a DS to actually play it. When X and Y came along and I had my 3DS, that's when I came back to Pokemon. It had a lot to offer. Mega Evolution still remind me of Digimon... I've been a fan since the 1 gen. I understand what you mean with Black and White 2, I even thought of that myself (Ok I wasn't that out of the wrap, I just didn't play it lol). But yeah.... _should of been expected with the title...err._

I know how you feel about Dragons, its like me and Psychic lol. I freaking loved Psychic.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: blahhh
> 
> 
> 
> I was out of the wrap when the 3 gen came along, however I did play Leaf Green later in time. The 4 gen did interest me but I never got a DS to actually play it. When X and Y came along and I had my 3DS, that's when I came back to Pokemon. It had a lot to offer. Mega Evolution still remind me of Digimon... I've been a fan since the 1 gen. I understand what you mean with Black and White 2, I even thought of that myself (Ok I wasn't that out of the wrap, I just didn't play it lol). But yeah.... _should of been expected with the title...err._





Spoiler: pokemon stuff



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought Gen 5 was strange. They really ran out of ideas for it (a vanilla ice cream cone, seriously Nintendo?). I'll always be a Gen 4 person though, Pearl and SoulSilver were my first Pokemon games


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler: pokemon stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought Gen 5 was strange. They really ran out of ideas for it (a vanilla ice cream cone, seriously Nintendo?). I'll always be a Gen 4 person though, Pearl and SoulSilver were my first Pokemon games





Spoiler: More blah



They really did... I seriously need to buy a copy of HeartGold, and Pearl or Diamond one of these days. I loved Gold on the Gameboy, and I feel I missed something about the 4 gen.

I like the Ice Cream... judge me, I love food and sweets lol. But yeah, seriously weird choose of design there.



Maybe we should stop talking about Pokemon. It _might_ be going off topic.
It may be Pokemon related, but its a not a Pokeball. Oompa Loompa.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, good luck everyone today, then  I cross my fingers but I'm not too disappointed regarding the amount of users if I wouldn't win. It would be fun too keep the ticket as well, but since it's a raffle and kinda seasonal as with the Valentine's rose I'm not expecting too much ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Is the pokeball collectible going to  keep spinning after the raffle?


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2014)

Please use the Shop / Collectibles / Restocks Discussion thread for further discussion and chat about the raffle and this event:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ibles-Restocks-Discussion-Thread-OOMPA-LOOMPA!

Thank you! May the odds ever be in your favour!



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is the pokeball collectible going to  keep spinning after the raffle?



Nah, just having fun right now for the raffle.


----------

